# [Résolu] [X] startx ne démarre pas - écran noir et plantage

## Saimoun

Bonjour à toute la communauté Gentooienne (les francophones en particuliers  :Wink:  ), perso je suis nouveau dedans, et en lisant quelques topics sur ce forum, j'en ai une très bonne impression (je déteste quand je fais une recherche et que je tombe sur quelqu'un qui a exactement le même problème que moi mais à qui personne ne s'est même pas donné la peine de répondre, de poser une question, de proposer une idée, etc.).

Mon problème : je viens d'installer Gentoo, j'ai commencé il y a deux mois (je prends mon temps ^^ ), et X ne veut pas démarrer.

J'ai une carte ATI Radeon X600 Pro (RV380).

Il y a ensuite trois cas :

- Ou bien je prend le driver vga, et dans ce cas c'est l'écran noir total, tout plante, je n'ai plus aucun moyen de retourner au shell (hormis en appuyant sur le Reset)

- Ou bien je prend le driver libre radeon, et dans ce cas X essaye de se lancer mais n'y arrive pas et me renvoi une erreur.

- J'imagine que le mieux serait de prendre le driver proprio fglrx mais visiblement je ne peux pas l'installer, il est maqué. Et quand je regarde les raisons, ce sont "~amd64" (pas stable pour l'architecture amd64, si j'ai bien pigé le code), et j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi  :Surprised:   Avant j'étais sous Debian, j'utilisais fglrx et je n'ai jamais eu de bug o_O 

Voilà, merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile: 

PS : je poste juste après les logs et ma config.

----------

## Saimoun

Voilà mon xorg.conf (dans le cas où j'ai mis le driver radeon) :

(j'ai supprimé les comentaires pour alléger)

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.                       

# [...]                                     

                                                               

Section "Module"                                                        

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# [...]

    SubSection  "extmod"                                         

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection                                                        

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"     

#    Load        "freetype"  

#    Load        "xtt"       

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"      

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"      

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set      

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# [...]                                                                

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

# [...]

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.                                                 

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# [...]

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# [...]                                                       

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.                     

#    Option "DontZap"

# [...]

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# [...]                                  

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.                                  

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices                                                         

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section                                   

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"      

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# [...]

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "logicd"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section                                    

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse" 

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"   

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# [...]     

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# [...]                                                       

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# [...]

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# [...]                                                      

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section                                                       

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Ecran"

# [...]                    

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# [...]                        

#    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section                                               

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"     

    BoardName   "Unknown"     

# [...]

#    Chipset    "generic"

# [...]

    Driver     "vga"

# [...]                                                          

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon X600 Pro"

    Driver      "radeon"                

        # unsupported card           

    #VideoRam    131072              

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection                                   

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections                                                       

# **********************************************************************

# [...]                                                        

Section "Screen"                                                         

    Identifier  "Screen 1"                                               

    Device      "ATI Radeon X600 Pro"                                    

    Monitor     "Ecran"                                                  

    DefaultDepth 24                                                      

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# [...]

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# [...]

    Screen "Screen 1"

# [...]

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Et voilà le log dans le cas où j'utilise le driver vga (je remplace la ligne          

    Device      "ATI Radeon X600 Pro"         

par         

    Device      "Standard VGA"     

) :

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #3 Fri Aug 7 23:04:36 CEST 2009 x86_64                                                                  

Build Date: 02 August 2009  11:16:47PM                                          

                                                                                

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                      

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                          

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,              

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.           

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 28 08:16:28 2009            

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                    

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Ecran"                                                    

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"                                              

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"                                                  

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"                                               

(==) Not automatically adding devices                                           

(==) Not automatically enabling devices                                         

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".          

        Entry deleted from font path.                                           

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").                          

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".          

        Entry deleted from font path.                                           

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                           

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                       

        Entry deleted from font path.                                           

(**) FontPath set to:                                                           

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                

        built-ins                                                               

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)       

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                           

(II) Loader magic: 0x3e00                                                       

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                       

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                             

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1                                                 

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1                                               

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1                                            

(II) Loader running on linux                                                    

(--) using VT number 7                                                          

(--) PCI:*(0@5:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xfd7f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x00006c00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                                         

(--) PCI: (0@5:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xfd7e0000/65536                                                                      

(II) System resource ranges:                                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                     

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                 

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                 

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                 

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                     

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                 

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                 

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                 

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                     

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                 

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                 

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                 

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                     

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                 

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                 

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                 

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                     

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                     

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                   

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.                                           

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                        

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                           

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension              

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1    

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                      

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0           

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1       

(II) Loading extension SHAPE                                 

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD                

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                          

(II) Loading extension SYNC                                  

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                      

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                               

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension              

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                          

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 4.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.1) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vga

```

Enfin à part ça y'a du nouveau, je me suis penché un peu plus sur le paquet ati-drivers (les drivers proprio), et j'avoue que j'avais peu ou pas lu, y'a un message qui explique pourquoi le paquet est masqué :

 *Quote:*   

> AMD is dropping support for graphic chips R500 and older. See [1] for a
> 
> complete list of chips and cards supported by the new ati-drivers.
> 
> Because of this, and the binary nature of the driver, all old drivers are going
> ...

 

Du coup, j'ai installé le paquet xf86-video-ati, et en lançant X avec startx après avoir installé ce paquet, ça marche !

Par contre, j'ai beau avoir installé kdebase, il ne lance pas KDE... 

J'imagine que ça vient du fait que je n'ai pas installé KDM, mais visiblement je ne peux pas l'installer : il est bloqué par le paquet kdebase (j'en avais déduis que kdm était inclus dans kdebase... mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas) :

----------

## ghoti

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai beau avoir installé kdebase, il ne lance pas KDE... 
> 
> J'imagine que ça vient du fait que je n'ai pas installé KDM, mais visiblement je ne peux pas l'installer : il est bloqué par le paquet kdebase (j'en avais déduis que kdm était inclus dans kdebase... mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas) :

 

Pour mémoire, kdm n'est qu'un "login manager" et n'est absolument pas indispensable pour démarrer kde. 

Tu peux parfaitement en utiliser un autre ou même t'en passer complètement.

Dans ce dernier cas, il suffit d'utiliser startx après avoir configuré ton ~/.xinitrc ou positionné la variable XSESSION à un des noms de fichiers trouvé dans /etc/X/Sessions

Pour ce qui est de l'installation de kde, pourrais-tu dire quels paquets tu as installé exactement ?

En effet, si tu as réellement installé kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9*, il s'agit d'un paquet de la version monolithique aujourd'hui obsolète.

Comme tu viens de Debian, tu ne verras sûrement pas d'inconvénient à ce que je te renvoie vers un peu de doc ?

 :Arrow:  ici, ici et ici

 :Wink: 

----------

## Saimoun

 *Quote:*   

> Comme tu viens de Debian, tu ne verras sûrement pas d'inconvénient à ce que je te renvoie vers un peu de doc ? 

 

Du tout, au contraire ^^

J'avoue que j'avais suivi la Doc jusqu'au lancement de X, et comme je voulais juste tester si X marchait ou non, j'ai fait "emerge kdebase" sans regarder ce qu'il fallait installer.

Faut que je le désinstalle ?

Enfin bref, je vais lire tout ce que tu m'as donné, et je vous donne des nouvelles  :Wink: 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'en dire plus sur les drivers ATI (c'est quand même le sujet de départ), m'expliquer pourquoi avec le driver radeon ça marche (avec le paquet xf86-video-ati) et pourquoi je n'ai pas le droit d'utiliser fglrx ?

Dans la Doc, il ya une "vraie" page pour les NVidia, tandis que pour les ATI, il n'y a qu'une FAQ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pour les drivers ATI, il y a un sujet dans le forum... navigue ses dernières pages pour les dernières nouvelles  :Wink: 

----------

## Saimoun

Je commence mes lectures demain (Doc + Sujet ATI) et je vous tiens au courant.

En ce qui concerne le sujet ATI, il s'agit bien de celui-là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-580403.html ?

----------

## Saimoun

Ca y est, j'ai tout suivi, j'ai enfin pu démarrer KDE  :Smile: 

Par contre, comme je ne voulais pas tout recompiler, je n'ai pas désintallé le paquet kdebase pour réinstaller kdebase-startkde (comme indiqué dans la Doc), mais du coup (enfin peut-être que ça ne vient pas de ça, j'en sais rien) je ne peux installer aucun paquet kde !!

Ils sont tous bloqués par le paquet kdebase !

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où ça vient et de comment faire pour arranger ça ?

PS : Si vous voulez le log, dîtes-le moi, je le recopierai à la main (je n'ai pas réussi à le recopier via l'ordi je n'ai pas Konsole et quand je fais "emerge truc > fichier.txt", ça ne met que la première ligne du renvoi dans "fichier.txt")

EDIT : non en fait, j'ai bien Konsole, je ne l'avais tout simplement pas vu ^^

Voici le log :

```

gentux saimoun # emerge kdm

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 [3.5.9-r4]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10  USE="pam -debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1  USE="-debug -hal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.10-r1  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10  USE="arts -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -opengl"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10  USE="-branding -debug -java -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.10  USE="pam -debug -kdehiddenvisibility"

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepasswd:3.5 ("kde-base/kdepasswd:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkonq:3.5 ("kde-base/libkonq:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcheckpass:3.5 ("kde-base/kcheckpass:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* ("=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" is blocking kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.10, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.10, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1, kde-base/kicker-3.5.10-r1, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.10, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10, kde-base/kfind-3.5.10, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10, kde-base/kdm-3.5.10, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.10, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdm:3.5 ("kde-base/kdm:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdialog:3.5 ("kde-base/kdialog:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kfind:3.5 ("kde-base/kfind:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcontrol:3.5 ("kde-base/kcontrol:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kicker:3.5 ("kde-base/kicker:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdesu:3.5 ("kde-base/kdesu:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase ("kde-base/kdebase" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kmenuedit:3.5 ("kde-base/kmenuedit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdesktop:3.5 ("kde-base/kdesktop:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/konqueror:3.5 ("kde-base/konqueror:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khotkeys:3.5 ("kde-base/khotkeys:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcminit:3.5 ("kde-base/kcminit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-3.5.10', 'merge') pulled in by

    kdm

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdebase required by world

```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

ben je dirais que ce qu'il t'arrive est correcte  :Smile: 

Tu ne veux pas désinstaller le paquet obsolete monolithique de kdebase pour kdebase-starkde ou kdebase-meta, donc les problèmes rencontrés ici sont normal  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, tu remarqueras que la version monolithique n'est plus à jour (v3.5.9 et l'autre v3.5.10..)

----------

## Saimoun

Autant pour moi je n'avais pas lu la page de la Doc sur les e-builds séparés de KDE.

Tout marche nickel, là  :Very Happy:  (j'ai tout réinstallé KDE)

Je suis à 2000 FPS sur glxgears, autant que je m'en rappelle je montais à 3500 avec le driver proprio (fglrx) mais bon, ça ira je pense (je ne joue pas à des jeux 3D ultra récents, quoi :p ).

Merci à tous !

----------

## ghoti

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Autant pour moi je n'avais pas lu la page de la Doc sur les e-builds séparés de KDE.

 

C'est peut-être de ma faute : je ne t'ai pas mis les liens dans le bon ordre !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

